
Photos Capture the World’s Sewer Systems When They Were Brand New - bryanrasmussen
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/these-photos-capture-worlds-sewer-systems-when-they-were-brand-new-180973921/
======
GrumpyNl
And no photos.

~~~
dekhn
there is a carousel of photos at the top.

what I want to see is what they look like now!

